# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  Omg - r36!

## Darkane

Since were a car forum at our core, Nissan has something for us tomorrow. 

The internet cant decide if its the R36 or the final edition R35. 

https://www.motor1.com/news/630556/2...-in-japan/amp/

----------


## BokCh0y

Subscribed.

----------


## Buster

It will either be a 12 year old slightly breathed on platform like the new z, or some pointless EV snooze mobile.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Paging 
@killramos

----------


## rage2

It’s going to be another weird r35 trim level to drag the damn cars life another year. Zero confidence of a new model, especially since the new Z being a refresh. Nissan gave up on sports cars imo. The r36 development seems to have died, haven’t heard anything for years. Last was a performance hybrid with f1 tech? That ship has sailed now that they’re not even partners with Red Bull, who was supposedly co developing something.

Their current hybrid tech is that weird ass series hybrid shit. In SUVs. Zero inkling of performance with that setup.

Or I’m drunk and wrong and it’s the best kept secret since who knows how long.

----------


## rage2

I even put my name down for one of these:

https://newatlas.com/infiniti-dual-h...black-s/56578/

I guess it’s finally out next year with a new name. C63 haha. Kinda funny all the shit they promised is in the c63.

----------


## Darkane

> It will either be a 12 year old slightly breathed on platform like the new z, or some pointless EV snooze mobile.



More like 16 years old. Lol. 

Based off GTRLife forum rumours, it’s likely going to be the reveal of a new swan style spoiler, maybe more power, the new Z digital cluster, and a front end refresh. +2-3 years on the lifespan which is crazy. 

I don’t think Nissan has the engineering, budget, or balls to make a crazy new GTR right now. Ford did a phenomenal job with hiding and developing the new GT in 2015. That was out of nowhere.

----------


## rage2

> Ford did a phenomenal job with hiding and developing the new GT in 2015. That was out of nowhere.



Yea that was pretty crazy shit. We were at Detroit for that one, sitting in cobo as they roll out truck after truck. Then outta nowhere wtmf haha.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I swear manufacturers coukd keep things pretty secret if they didn't send out dozens of press releases 3-5 years before the product is ready for purchase.

----------


## killramos

Nissan is still a going concern?

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Nissan is still a going concern?



I think you should buy it, expand your horizons of automotive excitement.

----------


## killramos

Pass

----------


## you&me

LOL, Nissan

Fucking yawn... I can't even bring myself to click the link in the OP. 




> I even put my name down for one of these:
> 
> https://newatlas.com/infiniti-dual-h...black-s/56578/



Admittedly, I was intrigued when you said you put your name down on one... Didn't read a word of the article... I noped right out of there as soon as I scrolled to the picture.  :ROFL!:

----------


## rage2

> Admittedly, I was intrigued when you said you put your name down on one... Didn't read a word of the article... I noped right out of there as soon as I scrolled to the picture.



Ya I don’t care how the car looks at all haha. If it’s entertaining to drive, I’m there.

----------


## Hallowed_point

I think it's sexy (infiniti Black S) , but I also like ugly weird cars so..

----------


## max_boost

Still Godzilla and fast/cool !

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ya I dont care how the car looks at all haha. If its entertaining to drive, Im there.



That yellow tape on the seams has got to go, but aside from that, I'd stick it in.

----------


## Inzane

> That yellow tape on the seams has got to go, but aside from that, I'd stick it in.



I'm waiting for the matte paint finish trend to die, but that's just me...  :dunno:

----------


## Buster

> I'm waiting for the matte paint finish trend to die, but that's just me...



bant

----------


## Darkane

Leakage. Lots of carbon, looks like the old model. 

Wonder if it’s the mythical Nismo RS model due 7 years ago. Lol. 

https://motorillustrated.com/2024-ni...al/108941/amp/

----------


## DonJuan

Z-Tune... ?

That'd be cool

----------


## rage2

> Leakage. Lots of carbon, looks like the old model. 
> 
> Wonder if it’s the mythical Nismo RS model due 7 years ago. Lol. 
> 
> https://motorillustrated.com/2024-ni...al/108941/amp/



itsthesamepicture.jpg

----------


## Buster

this is just embarrassing for Nissan.

----------


## DonJuan

It's clearly the swansong for the R35 from the leaked pics. I'm still betting on an 800hp version (Nismo RS/Z-Tune) that is 500kg lighter. Turbo S performance for 2/3 the price  :Big Grin:

----------


## rage2

> It's clearly the swansong for the R35 from the leaked pics. I'm still betting on an 800hp version (Nismo RS/Z-Tune) that is 500kg lighter. Turbo S performance for 2/3 the price



The current r35 nismo is already more expensive than a 911 turbo S or a gt3 rs lol, and 1/2 the car of a turbo S. 

The money Nissan wants for a nismo gtr is retarded.

----------


## DonJuan

^ Ah so they will be announcing a return to 2009 pricing too  :Big Grin:

----------


## bjstare

Clickbait title if I've ever seen one.




> The current r35 nismo is already more expensive than a 911 turbo S or a gt3 rs lol, and 1/2 the car of a turbo S. 
> 
> The money Nissan wants for a nismo gtr is retarded.



Holy shit, I had no idea. That's comically overpriced. I remember when GTRs were like 100k (or less?)

----------


## killramos

I think a wise forum member once said:

I don’t judge them for charging that much

I do judge people for paying that much

----------


## nismodrifter

Not sure how this car is even still relevant. Watching it live on YouTube right now, I see some carbon and new bumpers etc? Okayyyy

----------


## arcticcat522

> Leakage. Lots of carbon, looks like the old model. 
> 
> Wonder if its the mythical Nismo RS model due 7 years ago. Lol. 
> 
> https://motorillustrated.com/2024-ni...al/108941/amp/



Couldn't afford an actual car cover? Classic Nissan

----------


## Darkane

Disappoint. Many disappoint. 

https://www.autoblog.com/2023/01/12/...n-gt-r-reveal/

Well, a 2024 model that has a 2008 model engine is pretty comical. 

Poor Nissan. They need the criminal Boss back.

----------


## jampack

I thought it was some kind of all-new GT-R lol. Not even sure why it needs to have some kind of "reveal" if it's really pretty much the same thing. /Sigh Nissan

----------


## Hallowed_point

> I thought it was some kind of all-new GT-R lol. Not even sure why it needs to have some kind of "reveal" if it's really pretty much the same thing. /Sigh Nissan



You're talking about a company that made the Nissan Frontier from 2005 - 2021 with very negligible changes.

----------


## DonJuan

Wow, that was a waste of time. 

Front end looks worse, grill change makes it look like a newer Civic type R.

No Z-Tune/Nismo RS  :Cry:  The GTR dies with a whimper instead of a roar... Well, I'll just have to make my own then.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> ...
>  The GTR dies with a whimper instead of a roar... Well, I'll just have to make my own then.



That's the thing. There are 2,000HP examples of this thing in aftermarket and while those are extreme, 1,000 isn't it of reach for an "average buyer". 
I don't know why they didn't just make a non-warranty goofy-high HP Demon competitor type of thing as a last hurrah.

----------


## Buster

Because they only have three engineers, and no designers.

----------


## DonJuan

> That's the thing. There are 2,000HP examples of this thing in aftermarket and while those are extreme, 1,000 isn't it of reach for an "average buyer". 
> I don't know why they didn't just make a non-warranty goofy-high HP Demon competitor type of thing as a play hurrah.



This is what I was visualizing, something like a reversed engineered Alpha 7 or 9 (or partnership) build with the Nismo catalogue thrown at it. Maybe bring back the retro 2009 clause like: If you use the launch control your warranty is void.

Nissan had the ball on a tee and flubbed it. But who knows, maybe this isn't the last? they can bring out retro paint codes like this for at least another 4 years.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> Maybe bring back the retro 2009 clause like: If you use the launch control your warranty is void.



https://jalopnik.com/this-is-nissans...lement-5565919 Wow, that is such a Nissan thing to do with their flagship supercar awd altima  :ROFL!: Didn't know about that clause

----------


## DonJuan

^ I thought the launch control clause was more well known? The article touches on it a little.

The original '09 was absolutely vicious with the launch control active, and would break stuff after a few launches. The '10(?) models and ECU reprogram, backed off the harshness a lot and launch times suffered. They fixed the problem eventually I think with more powerful versions and upgraded parts, But I haven't driven a GTR the '12 model, and it still didn't feel quite the same as an unprogrammed '09.

----------


## Hallowed_point

> ^ I thought the launch control clause was more well known? The article touches on it a little.
> 
> The original '09 was absolutely vicious with the launch control active, and would break stuff after a few launches. The '10(?) models and ECU reprogram, backed off the viciousness a lot and launch times suffered. They fixed the problem I think with more powerful versions and upgraded parts, But I haven't driven a GTR the '12 model, and it still didn't feel quite the same as an unprogrammed '09.



I remember hearing about it but chalked it up to usual car guy bs. To me, it illustrates how shoddy of a manufacturer Nissan is to release a 480 hp/434 tq turbo V6 AWD car back then and not factor that in during the design process/testing. You have to expect the buyer is going to be aggressive with a car like that.

What rpm could an 09 be launched at? I thought most cars are programmed to not allow you to rev beyond 4000~ from a stop although awd launches are harder on components due to traction.

----------


## DonJuan

> I remember hearing about it but chalked it up to usual car guy bs. To me, it illustrates how shoddy of a manufacturer Nissan is to release a 480 hp/434 tq turbo V6 AWD car back then and not factor that in during the design process/testing. You have to expect the buyer is going to be aggressive with a car like that.



Agreed, I think the reason why they lost the case was the dealers mentioned the launch control as a selling feature, even though it wasn't in the owners manual (I think). I chalk it up to engineers doing engineer things and forgetting the hooligan in everyone. They put a bandaid on it and then fix the probelm. New model growing pains then sell it for the next 25 years LOL

----------


## Gman.45

My first job out of high school, when I was waiting for my air traffic control application to work its way through the system (I had passed the entry exams/interviews and had to wait on security and medical clearance for 6 months), was as a salesbro @ Nissan. It's sad to see how the mighty have fallen...in 1992 Nissan had great vehicles compared to the competition IMO. The 240sx, 300zx (all models IMO), the Pathfinder, Maxima, the little Hardbody Trucks.....the Sentra when the SE-R came out...remember the NX 2000 too (great little car IMO in its day)...

Now...there are a couple I'd buy, Armada, and....

I was very happy with our (the missus') GTR. I still think it was, and there is an argument for IS, one of the best bang/$ sports cars you can get (Nismo not withstanding) - and still daily it. We put over 100K km on ours, and I was pretty sad to see it go. 

Poor Nissan though..the CEO pulling the Cleopatra moves to escape justice, and all the shit that ran downhill right to the tires on their cars. Too many chiefs and not enough Indians (ie nobody actually designing/building new, exciting cars).

It would have been incredible if this "secret" announcement turned out to be a Ford GT sort of incident. Unfortunately, it was typical Nissan of late. Lame.

----------

